# A bit in advance, but CALIFUR!



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2007)

Califur! Woo! New hotel. Um. Not much else I can say at the moment aside from the Gaming Tract (Hi, I'm one of the ones putting it together), but I'm just poking to see...

How many of you are thinking about attending?


----------



## Icen (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm totally going! It's like a 10 minute drive from my house!!


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I'll go. It's only a county away, I better make reservations.


----------



## Nyow (May 2, 2008)

Whoo I am going I've never been to a furry con but to anime expo and such ;3


----------

